# Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Deck belt speed



## jpmche (Oct 11, 2014)

Having an issue with my 2010 cub Cadet LTX 1040 (Model No. 13RX90AS056, Serial No. 1C260H20091) deck slowing down when I lower the deck to lower positions. It changes when I lower to almost a stop when it reaches the lowest position. I have adjusted the deck and it is level and the belt is routed properly. Also, the PTO Switch (Interlock) is brand new. Any Suggestions?

Thanks in advance for any feedback,

JP


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the pto for slipping. Have someone hold the engine flywheel still. With the engine OFF,and the sparkplug wires unhooked,and the PTO clutch engaged,try to turn the PTO pulley,by hand.If it turns, with out turning the engine, it is slipping,under load.
There should be 3 adjustment nuts on it turn each one 1/4 turn,clockwise(looking at the nut from below),and then see if it helps.
The PTO's are adjustable for wear,but turn the nuts in small amounts.


----------



## jpmche (Oct 11, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> Check the pto for slipping. Have someone hold the engine flywheel still. With the engine OFF,and the sparkplug wires unhooked,and the PTO clutch engaged,try to turn the PTO pulley,by hand.If it turns, with out turning the engine, it is slipping,under load.
> There should be 3 adjustment nuts on it turn each one 1/4 turn,clockwise(looking at the nut from below),and then see if it helps.
> The PTO's are adjustable for wear,but turn the nuts in small amounts.


I'm not sure if I understantd correctly but I looked and the engine and PTO flywheel is only one part (Part #13, page 6 of part list). So. I don't think is posibble to move those independently. Also, there is no adjustment nuts. See part list here http://www.tractorforum.com/attachm...loose-belts-complete-cub-cadet-parts-list.pdf

Thanks,

JP


----------



## jpmche (Oct 11, 2014)

So, I overhauled the bearings and blades and noticed that one of the idler pulleys got some play... I was wondering if that could be the problem. Also, I replaced the drive belt with a belt from Tractor Supply (http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/huskeereg;-kevlar-v-belt-5-8-in-x-90-in) and now if I operate the tractor fast white smoke come from the engine pulley and smell like burned plastic. Maybe the belt is not the correct size or something. Any feedback about both issues will be appreciated.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry,I thought that model had an electric PTO.
In your model,the normal cause would be a loos/stretched blade engagement cable,or a tension spring broken/stretched.
Also,if you use an aftermarket belt,instead of one from the mfgr.,it will either slip,or bind,as the OEM have a special angle,and length.


----------

